# Urgent! How to empty crop?



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a pigeon that after lab tests was diagnosed with coccidiosis and trichomonas. Since yesterday, his condition worsened and now is near death. Last night I fed her with grains and peas but it seems she can't digest it and now the crop is filled too much.


How can I empt the crop?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

What treatment is she on for the two illnesses? I have heard apple sauce is good to get things moving in the crop but I would think medication is the priority here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Each time you feed the bird, you need to wait till the crop empties. If you are adding new food to old, then you can cause problems. Keep the bird warm, and add just a bit of ACV to the water. This will help to change the ph of the gut and may help. 

Canker can cause a blockage in the crop, and cause it to not empty. If the crop is not too full, you can add a bit of warmed baby apple sauce, that doesn't have a lot of sugar in it, that would encourage yeast. Then very gently massage the crop contents and see if you can get them to mix with the apple sauce. This may help it to pass. Frozen peas, which have been defrosted and warmed are what you should be feeding, as they are easily digested and soft, and would pass through more easily. Bird must be kept warm. NO more food till it empties.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

She died an hour ago. I still don't know what she did this to her.


Three weeks ago when I caught her, was bitten by cat, had a hole in crop and inside crop some 0.2 inches sized gravel (maybe she tried to close the hole by eating gravel). Another bitten place on her body was gangrened. The vet stitched her three holes and after that, she escaped from me but stayed in a vegetable market in a flock. I fed daily grains that flock and saw her eating with others, until some 5 days ago when I noticed that one night she remained isolated from the flock. Next day I haven't seen her coming for eating and yesterday saw her again, she came with the flock but she wasn't eating, tried to pick a piece of bread but didn't ate that either. I managed to catch her because was weak and until today, their condition worsened. 


The wounds from cat were healed and the cangrene vanished, but as three weeks ago, now she was like depressed. 


Here is a movie with scenes from 18th August (when she escaped), 2nd September, yesterday and today.



*Movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDGD2tE3jbA*






I noticed that her condition worsened especially after giving food, but also medicines may have done same thing.




Nevertheless, she died without apparent suffering. What I regret is that I didn't show her more affection, I think that would helped her.


----------

